# **ENDED**FBE Drops For Donation



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

This is a test. I have mounds and mounds of drops. They take too long to process so I am going to work a little test here. I will fill a LFRB full of drops and take a picture of the pile they are coming from - the actual pile - so the actual drops are right there front and center - and you pay me for the shipping and then make a donation to the site for the wood. Not $5 but not $50 either. Something reasonable. ZThen you just agree not to resell them here UNLESS you stabilize them or turn them or something where you added obvious value. Simply resawing them and then quadrupling your money would not be too cool. You could do that on ebay or wherever just not here because I do sell here occasionally as do others who offer FBE and you'd undercut us all that way. Sound fair? 

If this works out I'll be offering these regularly or semi regularly. I'm not going to go through my piles of drops but as I process them I can post fresh ones. They will not be sealed and they will be wet. The vast majority will be big enough for pen and call blanks at least. Here's my first test . . . . 



 

I will probably cut some of the rougher ones to lessen waste when I have time. Money back guarantee including shipping if not satisfied. Must have at least 20 posts and been a member at least 30 days and cannot be one of those _"Poor little me please gimme gimme gimme"_ types. Communists not eligible. Long haired hippy freaks welcomed.

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 13, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea to me, Kevin! Great way to raise money for the site AND get rid of that awful red stuff. I think you'd have a lot of takers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## pa burl (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm to new to qualify but maybe on the next round.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Great way to raise money for the site AND get rid of that awful red stuff.



That's my plan!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

pa burl said:


> I'm to new to qualify but maybe on the next round.



No I can make an exception for you Pa - you're a known member of the online woodwkring community in very good standing. The qualifier is mainly to weed out unknowns. We have been burned here on WB before so we are a little cautious. If you want them they are yours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pa burl (Feb 13, 2015)

I'll take them. Understand completely , the goons are all over the web. Just shoot me the payment info

It's a great idea and a win win for everyone if they can play nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 13, 2015)

Good deal Kevin, hope you do some more of these, I would be interested for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a box of these before. Maybe twice or thrice. Grab it. Awesome boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

I love the idea @Kevin! Can I join in on this? Or better yet can we get a for sale donation section that has restrictions on it for starting and posting in a section like that? There have been several people who wanted to sell stuff and donate the proceeds to the site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 13, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I love the idea @Kevin! Can I join in on this? Or better yet can we get a for sale donation section that has restrictions on it for starting and posting in a section like that? There have been several people who wanted to sell stuff and donate the proceeds to the site.


sounds like a great idea kevin i would be in also  maybe i would stop burning it all to keep warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

pa burl said:


> I'll take them. Understand completely , the goons are all over the web. Just shoot me the payment info
> 
> It's a great idea and a win win for everyone if they can play nice.



Brian just hit the Donate button for the wood and I will PM my PP addy for the shipping. If you donate more than I know what the box is worth I will do a partial refund. Thanks for being part of our community Pa.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2015)

I tried the "gimme gimmie" and nobody falls for it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I tried the "gimme gimmie" and nobody falls for it



That's because you have always carried your own weight. That's your problem. If you want to be successful at being on the dole, stop working and collect unemployment. Then we will all work harder to pay for your subsistence. After all, the government has a gun pointed at our heads forcing us to do it, so what have you got to lose?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in on one of the piles. Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 13, 2015)

Put me in line for one of the next ones please!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> That's because you have always carried your own weight. That's your problem. If you want to be successful at being on the dole, stop working and collect unemployment. Then we will all work harder to pay for your subsistence. After all, the government has a gun pointed at our heads forcing us to do it, so what have you got to lose?


I carry it all 235 lbs. lol it was 255 before this stupid virus hit me. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I carry it all 235 lbs. lol it was 255 before this stupid virus hit me. Lol



We need a sympathy icon come to think of it. I lost 9 pounds myself but on my frame it's the same as 22 on yours lol. Get well soon my brother.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 13, 2015)

LOL a lot of people up this way that need a virus like that I saw them rideing around Walmart ya know the ones that jump in the motorized shopping carts only because the are little to big to actualy walk for 20 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Berserker (Feb 13, 2015)

I like the idea even if I don't qualify. Yet.

-unknown :-)


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 13, 2015)

Berserker said:


> I like the idea even if I don't qualify. Yet.
> 
> -unknown :-)


You better get to postin man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hey Dude should I say I am in before I cut my hair Bro? Because those drops are awesome man the colors just seem to blend into each other like real wood or something. I could stabilize the box of shorts against the wall so they wont fall over. Then I could get some Treecycle hardwoods and the Ducks stuff and lean them all together and have a good batch of stabilized stuff. I would be happy to donate to the site as well to help support my need for such vises.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## BarbS (Feb 13, 2015)

A great idea, Kevin! I guess I'll wait for a later batch.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Hey Dude should I say I am in before I cut my hair Bro? Because those drops are awesome man the colors just seem to blend into each other like real wood or something. I could stabilize the box of shorts against the wall so they wont fall over. Then I could get some Treecycle hardwoods and the Ducks stuff and lean them all together and have a good batch of stabilized stuff. I would be happy to donate to the site as well to help support my need for such vises.


sounds good to me Rodney yall just say the word and you got it


----------



## justallan (Feb 13, 2015)

I fully agree with making a section with a set of guidelines for folks to go by so that it's understood on every new deal, rather than each person having to try to remember and type them each time. One thing that I tried to do on my last scrap box give-away was to have the guy that got them wait until he received the box and then decide what to donate to the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Wright (Feb 13, 2015)

Very good idea! I keep tossing pieces to a pile under my router bench for a maybe I'll use it one of these days. Might try and help out.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 13, 2015)

Kevin, not sure how many boxes you made, but let me know if there is one left. As the others said, great idea and very generous of you!!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 13, 2015)

I would say you need to get on that sawmill and make it sing. The line keeps getting longer and longer and I want to get in line too. That is some pretty stuff!


----------



## burlforbrains (Feb 14, 2015)

Great idea. I'll jump on the bandwagon soon!


----------



## FDIII (Feb 14, 2015)

is there anyway I can get in a Box of Drops.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

Here's another one I just threw together. This one is pretty spiffy! I like the idea of the member waiting until he gets the box before making a donation based on how he/she feels about it, because the size and quality of drops will vary. 

@fredito I think you're up next. I'll PM my PP addy to you for the shipping cost and you can make a donation once you get the goodies. If you want to pass let us know so the next guy can have a crack at it. These blanks will produce some primo stuff once resawn . . . 






Only the blanks in front of the box will fit.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## fredito (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks good to me man...looks like pens and calls!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 14, 2015)

fredito said:


> Looks good to me man...looks like pens and calls!!


Oh no I see rolling pins.


----------



## fredito (Feb 14, 2015)

@Wilson's Woodworking I have been wanting to make a rolling pin for quite awhile...no idea where to start though....I should probably try and figure it out!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 14, 2015)

Oh man this is looking exciting.....,,how many more boxes are there.........I guess we shall see!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 15, 2015)

Great idea some super looking drops. I am not looking more at the moment but really like the idea of a section with guidelines just for this type of sale.
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm sure the line is long but I'd like to get onthe list of that's possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Oh no I see rolling pins.



You already have primo pin blanks coming . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 15, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You already have primo pin blanks coming . . . . .


I am afraid I have caught the fever again after turning a few. I am seeing rolling pins in my sleep.


----------



## fredito (Feb 15, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I am afraid I have caught the fever again after turning a few. I am seeing rolling pins in my sleep.


It's better then seeing rolling pins coming at you when your awake

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ClintW (Feb 15, 2015)

That's awesome! Love the generosity I am always seeing in this site!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 19, 2015)

@Kevin got the box today and all looks great. Just made my donation to wb and wanted to thank you and the other mods for what you do here. What you guys do in your own limited free time helps all of us who come on here. Thanks again!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 21, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> LOL a lot of people up this way that need a virus like that I saw them rideing around Walmart ya know the ones that jump in the motorized shopping carts only because the are little to big to actualy walk for 20 minutes.



I helped a lady in Walmart get stuff of the high shelves because she was in a motorized cart. it turned out she was just lazy and could walk just fine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pa burl (Feb 21, 2015)

@Kevin received the box today, looks great. Made a donation and a big thanks to all that make this tick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

